# Help Question~Pinking Shears or Figure out my ZigZag?



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am making a tote out of prequilted fabric for my Mom as a Christmas gift- We are making them in our Quilting group at Church so I have someone teaching me how to make it- 
Our task for "at Home" is to Zig Zag the inside pieces (the edges) so they look nice and don't fray- 
Someone mentioned I could just use pinking shears- I don't have a pair- but I am wondering - do I go get a pair- using a coupon  from Joann Fabrics? or do I try to figure out my zig zag stitch on my 1977 Kenmore machine?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Zig zag.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Pinking shears are good for one thing, zigzag is good for many things. 

Mon


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

LOL- thanks Frogmammy- I need to not spend money- I am trying so hard to make all our Christmas Gifts as much as possible that I can!
I will buckle down some how and figure out that zig zag- 
doing everything from scratch and working full time is incredibly hard LOL


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I'd sew the ziz zag stitch.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

Zig zag is better b/c it will stitch all the quilt layers together. If you can't do a zig zag stitch you can do multiple rows of straight stitch close to each other and trim close OR buy some bias tape and enclose the edges.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Janis R said:


> Zig zag is better b/c it will stitch all the quilt layers together. If you can't do a zig zag stitch you can do multiple rows of straight stitch close to each other and trim close OR buy some bias tape and enclose the edges.



Thanks for the tip- if I can't get the zig zag figured out, I will do multiple straight stitches!


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Zig Zag.


Or you could get yourself for Christmas a serger.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

If you can't figure it out, you may be able to get a manual on line. If that doesn't help, ask here. Someone probably has the same machine.


----------

